# Hello from Poland



## Jolek (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi, I'm Polish. I came to you, by chance, but I really like it here. I like to cross stitch, knit and crochet.
You can look at my pictures here


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Australia.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello from England.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Kansas USA! Your cross stitch is amazing! So much beautiful work. You are very talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ada2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Poland.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning and welcome from Ohio, USA. We are so glad you have joined us and hope you will love it here as much as the rest of us.

Blessings,

Pearl


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Scotland. Your cross stitch is beautiful.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome...from Sunny Florida.USA


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

hi and welcome from Edinburgh, my grandfather was Polish and i would love to visit Poland someday  

your cross stitch is amazing, i used to cross stitch many moons ago but rhuematoid arthritis & carpal tunnel has stopped me as i find it just too fiddly to do these days. 

Looking forward to seeing more of your work


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Jolek (Jan 29, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> hi and welcome from Edinburgh, my grandfather was Polish and i would love to visit Poland someday


You are cordially invited to the Polish. This is a beautiful and hospitable country.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Yorkshire UK,beautiful work.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.
Have always loved the piano music of Fr. Chopin, and still trying to do justice to the 4 Ballades.
You do beautiful cross stitch.


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello, from Peterborough England UK. You have made some wonderful things, I looked at your photos. You must have been very busy to make so many. They all look lovely. X


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello. I have just seen where you come from. What a beautiful place to live. I have been to Stonehaven a couple of times & I love it. You are very lucky to live in such a lovely place. Xx


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello. I have just seen where you come from. What a beautiful place to live. I have been to Stonehaven a couple of times & I love it. You are very lucky to live in such a lovely place. Xx


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

A warm welcome from New Zealand! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Upstate New York (USA). Glad you signed on with us.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

From Pennsylvania, USA welcome. Glad to have you among us, this is a wonderful group of people that is always ready to help.


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome from South Florida.


----------



## Vermontknitster (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome from Vermont, USA! What a gift you have! Such beautiful work! I see you love our Lord Jesus as much as I do.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Wisconsin USA! You do beautiful cross stitch. You will love this site.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello from a Polish American. Your work is beautiful! So glad you found Knitting Paradise. It is a wonderful place to learn, to share and to make many new friends.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow! you have been one busy lady! I am a granddaughter of Polish/Ukrainian ancestors- and am proud to have some Polish heritage. I was trying to figure out if your portraits are stitch art or painted. I like to do oil portaits.
You will love this group- I've learned so much from many new friends!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome from Canada! 
I love the Winnnie the Pooh cross stitch.
Do you knit or crochet as well?
I have an old school mate that was polish! 

June


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome from Minnesota U.S.

I have visited your lovely country.

I would like to go back some day !

Great cross stitch


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome from Central Florida. My mother's patents (Busha and Tata) came from Poland and settled in Nebraska.


----------



## minesmik (Aug 30, 2012)

Witamy od Billings, Mt.
Michalina Markowska


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome from Florida! Your work is beautiful!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love all your creations..you do beautiful work..Welcome aboard!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome from Adelaide, Australia. I am of Slovenian/Polish heritage. Are you from Krakow.
You will love this site.

Your cross stitch work is amazing!

Irene (Ernai)


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello from South Carolina!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Dzien Dobry! My grandparents all came here from Poland in the early 1900's. I just want to welcome you to this wonderful site where you will find all kinds of encouraging, helpful, friendly and kind people. You will also be overwhelmed by their talent and willingness to share and help. This is definitely my "feel good" place to come to every morning and I hope you will be a regular here, too. Witame! Judka


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome from Alabama. We visited Poland and Ukraine a year ago. Very lovely countries and the people we met were so nice.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome from Spokane, Washington U.S.A. Your word is very lovely and thank you for sharing your pictures. Do share pictures of your knitted and crochet items also. Would love to see them. :-D


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome from London England


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome from Central PA!! Beautiful cross stitch!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome rom Nevada. Your crosstitch works are so beautiful.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome rom Nevada. Your crosstitch works are so beautiful.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Connecticut, USA!


----------



## gego123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome from Saskatchewan, Canada. Love your pictures. Beautiful crossstitch.


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome from New Zealand
Your work is beautiful
Anne in Dunedin


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

HI, and well come, you do nice work.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Welcome from Redmond, Washington. My grandparents came to America from Poland around 1900. Your work is just beautiful!

In 1997 I spent three wonderful weeks visiting Poland. I was impressed with the natural beauty of the land, the lovely cities, and most of all, the hospitality of the people.


----------



## Debearly (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome from Oregon, USA. You're work is beautiful! You will like it here, the people are very nice and helpful


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome from British Columbia, Canada. You have a beautiful collection of work. Judy


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome and WOW you do great work! I especially like the wedding ones....glad you are here from Arkansas, USA :thumbup:


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome, I'm so glad you decided to join this fantastic group. Your cross stitch work is just BEAUTIFUL. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP!

Hazel in far northern Florida, USA


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Tennessee


----------



## ali-knitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi! Welcome, from Oklahoma!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome from another Polish American!


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Delaware, USA. I'm sure you will enjoy the time you spend here. It's a fabulous site.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Tampa, Florida! I looked at your cross stitch and you are truly an artist! We're glad to have you here.

My great grandparents came to the United States from Poland but we are not sure from what city. Their last name was Kieras. I would love to go to Poland one day to do a little genealogical research. And also do a little yarn shopping!


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome from Maine,USA. Your cross stitching is beautiful.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Your cross stitch is beautiful!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome from NC! Your cross stitch is amazing. I look
forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Jolek, welcome from NYC!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hello from Indiana, USA. 
Love your work ---- especially the Boxer. I like work with personality.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. You will love it here. I am Betty from Sherrills for North Carolina. My sister in law is 
from Poland. I love her family so much.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Florida, USA.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Hi from Chicago! Nice work.


Momma Osa


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome Jolek. What an artist you are? Are you a dentist too? Love the lab coat!


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome, Jolek, from Toledo, Ohio, USA. You will love it it here. I love all of your needlework. I also cross stitch.


----------



## Gran Sandy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Jolek,

Welcome to KP from NSW, Australia.

Sandy


----------



## Jolek (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you very much for such a warm welcome to your group. I am more and more delighted with this space in the network.



joycevv said:


> Welcome Jolek. What an artist you are? Are you a dentist too? Love the lab coat!


No, I'm not a dentist. This lab coat is for my daughter.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Northern Florida. Just looked at some of your work it is very beautiful.


----------



## Jo Ann S (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing, and welcome from NE Ohio, USA.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome from Kentucky!


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

Dzien Dobry from New Hampshire,USA. Born in Wroclaw.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Qld Australia.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome. Looking at your beautiful cross stitch brought back some very happy memories for me. Back in 1998 we drove to an International Camping & Caravanning Rally which was based at Leba on the Baltic Sea. We travelled with a group of friends, some are not with us any more and some age prevents them from travelling anymore, some we only keep in touch with by Christmas cards. We stayed overnight in the grounds of a restaurant not far from Szczecin which had been a hunting lodge and we had our evening meal there. This was a meal I would never forget, didn't know what we were ordering but it was delicious and the cheapest meal I have ever had, it even included the wine. They even allowed us to stay overnight in the car park for free because we had bought a meal. Inside the restaurant were some beautiful wall hangings and the staff wore traditional clothing. This was our first encounter with Polish people and as we travelled our opinion of being very welcoming never changed. The camp site at Leber that we stayed on was incredibly cheap but the quality would have been equivalent to a 5* site in the UK. The beaches were beautiful as was the rest of the area. We had a neighbour who was watering our garden while we were away and he collected garden gnomes, my present the biggest gnome I had ever seen. He is no longer with us but his gnome, a green woodsman, still sits in his garden towering over his others. I've sat looking through our Polish album and have added a couple.


----------



## Jolek (Jan 29, 2013)

*christine 47* Thank you for a lovely post in my topic. I'm glad you have good memories of your stay in Poland. Polish people are hospitable and like foreigners.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jolek said:


> Hi, I'm Polish. I came to you, by chance, but I really like it here. I like to cross stitch, knit and crochet.
> You can look at my pictures here


Bardzo ladne rzeczy. Sliczne!
Jokim


----------



## Jolek (Jan 29, 2013)

Witaj *Jokim*


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Rodowita Slazaczka jestem, z pod Katowic. Wyjechalismy do Stanow 50siat lat temu.
Jokim


----------



## Jolek (Jan 29, 2013)

Dobrze spotka&#263; Rodaka na ca&#322;ym swiecie. Wspaniale, &#380;e pamietasz mowe ojczysta.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jolek said:


> Dobrze spotkać Rodaka na całym swiecie. Wspaniale, że pamietasz mowe ojczysta.


Nigdy nie zapomnie!


----------



## Elenaknits (Aug 15, 2017)

Cześć! Pozdrawiam!


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Adelaide South Australia


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome from Vancouver Island, BC.


----------



## Jolek (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Your work is lovely..... welcome to KP from Tennessee ~ :sm02:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Jolek said:


> Hi, I'm Polish. I came to you, by chance, but I really like it here. I like to cross stitch, knit and crochet.
> You can look at my pictures here


Welcome


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York!


----------

